# Sand Fleas in FWB/Destin



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anybody got in sand fleas in the FWB/Destin area lately? With the shortage of fiddler crabs everywhere Im thinking of going out and rakin some. Let me know if you know where they are!


----------



## destinfishin (Feb 12, 2010)

Fished Pompano Joes Sunday 2:30 to 4;00 PM cold & damp. walked the beach both way a good distance and did not see and evidence of fleas. Hopefully soon


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Not a sign of them yet, only been twice. I think those little guys are cold natured! lol!


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

They are not right in the edge of the surf now, they are deeper. You have to wade out to were the first little droop off is, were the shells collect, and dig them up.


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)

Went yesterday brother and didnt see anything.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have gone down to the beach several times over past week looking, havent seen a one. Tried digging some, just shells.


----------

